# [How-To][VZW] Return to Factory State (Unroot and Relock)



## razorloves

Performing these steps will return your Verizon Galaxy Nexus to factory software/firmware. Just like it was when you pulled it out of the box.
*This means the sdcard partition will be erased, so backup if you need to.*

If you are bootlooping or soft-bricked and cant figure out how to fix the problem, doing these steps should bring it back to life.

*DOWNLOADS:*

*NOTE:* The file you download will be a compressed archive, so you will need to extract it. This is explained in the instructions below.

Download the version you want to flash from here https://developers.g...us/images#mysid

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

*NOTE:* These instructions require that you have adb and fastboot already setup and ready to use. They are the same things used when you unlocked and rooted the phone. If you don't have it setup, let me know and I'll provide instructions.

*1.* Download the factory image archive you want to flash to your phone and save it to your desktop. OPTIONAL: When it's done downloading verify the md5. You can use MD5 Check to do that.

*2.* Extract the factory image archive to the folder that you have adb and fastboot in. Normally your adb and fastboot are located in the "C:\android-sdk\platform-tools folder" on your hard drive. You can use 7-zip to do the extracting.

*NOTE: If on Windows, you can put the phone into bootloader mode and run the flash-all.bat batch file and it will do all the flashing commands for you and take you to step 5 of this guide*.

*NOTE: If on Linux or Mac, you can put the phone into bootloader mode and run the flash-all.sh script and it will do all the flashing commands for you and take you to step 5 of this guide*.

*3.* When you're done extracting those files into the same folder that has adb and fastboot, open a command prompt window by holding the shift key, then right click in the window with your adb and fastboot and factory image files, then choose "Open command window here".

*4.* Ensure USB Debugging is enabled on your phone and connect it to your PC, then type the following commands, one at a time, into the command prompt window:

*Note:* The first command listed below will reboot your phone into bootloader mode. If your phone is soft-bricked or bootlooping, that command might not work. So, if you're phone is not booted up, just manually put your phone into bootloader mode by powering off your phone, then hold the volume up + volume down + power buttons, until it vibrates. Now it's in bootloader mode and you can skip the first command.

*WARNING: Be careful not to move your phone around or mess with the usb cable while doing the following commands. You don't want to accidentally disconnect it. That might end up bad.*

Use these commands for flashing the files:
(*Reminder*: As stated above, you can run the flash-all.bat file (for Windows) or the flash-all.sh file (for Linux or Mac) to perform all these flash commands for you. If you'd still like to do it manually, continue.)
*Note*: replace the ? symbols with the actual file name you're flashing. They are different depending on which factory image you downloaded.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primel???.img<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.????.img<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.????.img   (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot -w update image-mysid-??????.zip

*Note:* After you enter the last command listed above (fastboot -w update image-mysid-??????.zip), your phone will be busy for a several minutes. It will also reboot a couple times. Just be patient and it will finish.

*5.* If you want to leave your bootloader unlocked, you are done. Your phone now has all the factory software/firmware installed. If you want to relock the bootloader, continue to step 6.

*6.* Your phone will now be at the Welcome screen to begin setting up android. After you finish doing the initial setup of your device, go into Settings-Developer Options and enable USB Debugging. Then type the following commands into your command prompt window to lock the bootloader.



Code:


adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot oem lock

*7.* Now just press the power button and your phone will reboot. ALL DONE.


----------



## Gootz66

I had to return my Nexus and swap it out at my local vzw store and this guide helped out tremendously! Very easy to follow and highly recommend for anyone that needs to return to locked and factory.

Cheers!


----------



## hags2k

Quick question... I thought I'd read somewhere (or saw a screenshot of the warning the phone displays when you unlock the bootloader) that a flag is permanently set, ostensibly to create a permanent record on the device that you'd unlocked it at some point. Did I just imagine this, or is there really some indicator left on the device even if you totally restore it that will show that you'd unlocked it at some point?


----------



## razorloves

hags2k said:


> Quick question... I thought I'd read somewhere (or saw a screenshot of the warning the phone displays when you unlock the bootloader) that a flag is permanently set, ostensibly to create a permanent record on the device that you'd unlocked it at some point. Did I just imagine this, or is there really some indicator left on the device even if you totally restore it that will show that you'd unlocked it at some point?


I haven't heard of this


----------



## hags2k

razorloves said:


> I haven't heard of this


I found the page I was reading. It's in the wikipedia entry for the Fastboot protocol, toward the bottom of the page. No citation is given in the entry, so I have no idea if the information is reliable. Also, it only mentions the Nexus S and the Xoom, so, again, it might not apply to the GN even if it is true.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastboot


----------



## razorloves

hags2k said:


> I found the page I was reading. It's in the wikipedia entry for the Fastboot protocol, toward the bottom of the page. No citation is given in the entry, so I have no idea if the information is reliable. Also, it only mentions the Nexus S and the Xoom, so, again, it might not apply to the GN even if it is true.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastboot


i can understand your concern cuz of what that says there, but i have not heard of any permanent flag being set. The only scenario i can think of where you would be screwed is if your usb port quit working. Then you'd have no way to relock it. Then when you turned it in for warranty replacement, they would be able to see that it was unlocked by the unlock symbol on the bottom of the google boot image.


----------



## willlayb

i flashed the bootloader, then rebooted, then tried the first radio and got this

sending radio failed (data transfer failure (too many links))

any idea what that would be caused by?


----------



## razorloves

willlayb said:


> i flashed the bootloader, then rebooted, then tried the first radio and got this
> 
> sending radio failed (data transfer failure (too many links))
> 
> any idea what that would be caused by?


are you doing one command at a time? then when it's finished, you copy and paste the next one.


----------



## Bulls25

Will doing this de-activate the phone?


----------



## razorloves

Bulls25 said:


> Will doing this de-activate the phone?


yea. just like doing a factory reset. but it auto activates as soon as it boots up.


----------



## Bulls25

When flashing a rom, will that deactivate the phone?


----------



## razorloves

Bulls25 said:


> When flashing a rom, will that deactivate the phone?


if the instructions say to wipe data, which most do, then yes.

i'm really not even sure if it's actually deactivating it. i just know it says "activating" when it first boots up after doing the wipe.


----------



## jpbagley

I am getting the Too Many links error when trying to flash any of the files in fastboot. I have searched around but can't find a fix can anyone help?

Edit: now the phone won't even power on at all, no bootloader no google logo no battery icon nothing.


----------



## Powell730

i downloaded the zip to prepare for having to go through this method becuase im swapping out my phones in 2 days... the zip only had 1 file in it but the md5 matched... confused??

Edit:

Disregard.. I didn't look far enough into the folders.


----------



## razorloves

jpbagley said:


> I am getting the Too Many links error when trying to flash any of the files in fastboot. I have searched around but can't find a fix can anyone help?
> 
> Edit: now the phone won't even power on at all, no bootloader no google logo no battery icon nothing.


too many links error is usually caused by trying to do more than 1 command at a time. are you just doing one command at a time?

try pulling the battery out for a while.


----------



## jpbagley

No luck it shows no sign of life at all. Yes was only running one command at a time, never got past the first one.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki


----------



## jolness

Did you try Using the ODIN file it may save you..


----------



## bryannh

are these essentially the same directions for a mac computer as well?


----------



## bryannh

nope they are not apparently, i keep getting "no such file" or "command not found", pretty frustrating. i looked online for a Mac but there is little help. anybody?


----------



## jaydorsey1978

bryannh said:


> nope they are not apparently, i keep getting "no such file" or "command not found", pretty frustrating. i looked online for a Mac but there is little help. anybody?


it's a little different on MacOS. Try this:
open Terminal.app
type sudo emacs ~/.bash_profile
emacs should open up with the terminal's profile document in the buffer(window).
look for a line that begins 'export PATH', if you don't see it then go to the head of the file and add this:
export PATH=[path-to-sdk-platform-tools-directory]:$PATH

if you already do have a PATH statement, just tack it on the the end of the list of directories just before the $PATH and end it with a colon)
example: export PATH=/opt/local/bin:~/android-sdk-macosx/platform-tools:$PATH

press ctrl+x, then ctrl+s to save it.
press ctrl+x, then ctrl+c to close emacs.
Quit Terminal.app and restart it.
you should be in business now.


----------



## razorloves

bryannh said:


> nope they are not apparently, i keep getting "no such file" or "command not found", pretty frustrating. i looked online for a Mac but there is little help. anybody?


you posted a couple weeks ago having the same exact problem flashing recovery. lol. i thought you figured it out?

make sure you're putting this ./ in front of the commands in terminal.

change your path in terminal to whatever folder you have adb and fastboot and the 5 files in.
Then reboot it into bootloader mode and just run the flash-all.sh file. it will run all the commands for you.


----------



## Fatsix

I had the touch bootloader on my phone, now that I have reverted back to stock, when i enter the bootloader i just get the dead android with red triangle. Do i need to reflash the stock bootloader again? I thought that the prime115k.img would have done this. 

Edit: I had to mess with the buttons in the recovery screen to get to the options. Thanks for the flash revert. I have a sim card error i believe and have to get everything buttoned up for the store visit.


----------



## cadams122593

hey razor loves (or anyone that can help)
im about to get a new galaxy nexus from verizon because my old one keeps getting a "no service" sign at on the lockscreen when i reboot my phone.
do you think i need to unroot and relock my phone before i send it in?
and if it is the case can you provide the information provided in the op about how to install the adb and fastboot files? i think i might of deleted them.


----------



## Joe007

Thank you so much. My work gnex was broken after wipe and flash of an update. This brought it back from the boot loop hell I was in. Thanks!


----------



## Unkoil

Code:


adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img   (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)<br />
fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip

*It Fails after each attempt*

*Everywhere I've look I'm not seeing the answer to my issue.*

*I fully understand how to use adb but this time I'll at a stand still. Recovery only shows a blank screen I can only access Fastboot.*

*http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/capture1cv.jpg/*
*







*


----------



## razorloves

Unkoil said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> adb reboot bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img   (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
> 
> *It Fails after each attempt*
> 
> *Everywhere I've look I'm not seeing the answer to my issue.*
> 
> *I fully understand how to use adb but this time I'll at a stand still. Recovery only shows a blank screen I can only access Fastboot.*
> 
> *http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/capture1cv.jpg/*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reboot phone and pc and try using the usb cable that came with phone. If that don't work, use a different USB port. Preferably one in the back of the PC.


----------



## anoninja118

thanks bro these instructions were perfect, I had ADB already set up so it was a breeze


----------



## Unkoil

razorloves said:


> Reboot phone and pc and try using the usb cable that came with phone. If that don't work, use a different USB port. Preferably one in the back of the PC.


It still doesn't work, I was able to boot up into recovery and this popped up.

E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

within recovery /data is the partition I can't mount. It won't let me. Any update, google still isn't helping me.


----------



## acr89

Will flashing the stock image but NOT relocking the bootloader wipe the SD card?


----------



## Unkoil

acr89 said:


> Will flashing the stock image but NOT relocking the bootloader wipe the SD card?


Flashing stock image doesn't do anything. I can relock the bootloader that doesn't do anything either.


----------



## taebom

Had to return my nexus because of a dead pixel, the steps in this thread worked perfect, thanks.


----------



## riceje7

i am getting an error that says the files can't be loaded. i get the error on each file. I have all the files in my platform-tools folder and i get the error when i run the flash-all script (im on OS X) and when i manually type in each command. Anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## Jubakuba

Fantastic.
Worked perfectly.

I checked to make sure if stock recovery was part of this flash...
And it was indeed.
Everything stock!


----------



## riceje7

riceje7 said:


> i am getting an error that says the files can't be loaded. i get the error on each file. I have all the files in my platform-tools folder and i get the error when i run the flash-all script (im on OS X) and when i manually type in each command. Anyone else getting this issue?


nevermind all i needed was to use full paths to the files, worked like a charm. thanks!


----------



## sharper4

Hoping to get some quick feedback as I need to return this device for a warranty claim. I was able to get through all of the commands to get the stock OS reloaded. I'm now trying to re-attach to the device so that I can lock it back up. I am unable to attach to the device through adb, though. USB is connected and debugging is turned on. I keep getting the following...

c:\android\android-sdk\platform-tools\adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ adb reboot bootloader
adb reboot bootloader
error: device not found
1|[email protected]:/ $

What am I missing??


----------



## BigRalphN

Have any of you used the toolkit? It seems pretty foolproof. It is better to learn how to do it manually, but it sure saves a lot of time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

sharper4 said:


> Hoping to get some quick feedback as I need to return this device for a warranty claim. I was able to get through all of the commands to get the stock OS reloaded. I'm now trying to re-attach to the device so that I can lock it back up. I am unable to attach to the device through adb, though. USB is connected and debugging is turned on. I keep getting the following...
> 
> c:\android\android-sdk\platform-tools\adb shell
> [email protected]:/ $ adb reboot bootloader
> adb reboot bootloader
> error: device not found
> 1|[email protected]:/ $
> 
> What am I missing??


dont do "adb shell".

if you do, then you have to change the command to "reboot bootloader"


----------



## Ryezen

Does anyone know of a way to accomplish this procedure without a working USB port? My USB port is messed up, confirmed with weird charging connections and no PC connection. I tried Wifi Sync Manager, but it seems i can only use it to transfer photos/media/audio, and can't access it like I need to be able to. Basically, I need a program that lets me access my phone via wireless sync so that I can issue the appropriate fastboot commands that way, if it's even possible. Thanks!


----------



## 49907

Mines been on the erasing userdata for a long long time. Is it finished?


----------



## bryannh

i am still getting a boot loop after i do this. it resets and everything goes as planned but as it boots up, it loops like before.


----------



## adizzy

This is great, shattered my phone in less then a week, too much hopslam one night. Assurion sent new one, had the old one back in ten minutes.

THANKS


----------



## jawtab

Thanks! Worked like a charm.

Going to be sending my phone back to Samsung since reception has been poor. My 4G MIFI hotspot gets 4G data connection and usage. Nexus 3g and unusable/worthless data connection.

If they don't fix it or replace... I'm selling it!


----------



## mprod25

ok. I did every step including the oem lock. Now it says android version 4.0.2. I remember when i first purchased my phone it did a auto update to 4.0.3. Why is it not doing that now???


----------



## DrMacinyasha

mprod25 said:


> ok. I did every step including the oem lock. Now it says android version 4.0.2. I remember when i first purchased my phone it did a auto update to 4.0.3. Why is it not doing that now???


You are mistaken. 4.0.3 is not available as an OTA for the LTE Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## mprod25

DrMacinyasha said:


> You are mistaken. 4.0.3 is not available as an OTA for the LTE Galaxy Nexus.


OK thanks!


----------



## sfreemanoh

I may have to get my GNex back to factory state this weekend to get a VZ replacement, so here's a pre-thank you!


----------



## terryrook

My LTE radio falls asleep constantly 10 times a day and it wont handover to 3G, well, once in a while. Ive tried every radio availible. does anyone know the stock baseband number just incase they ask me over the phone? I'm so mad and sad that I have to give up my NEW phone for a refurb. PISSED.

EDIT: I FORGOT ABOUT THIS THING CALLED GOOGLE, DUHHH. TOO MUCH XANAX. STAY IN SCHOOL.


----------



## dogg94

Thanks for this tutorial, just used it successfully to take my wives gnex back to stock and lock the bootloader so she can exchange it....it's odd how I felt sad doing it though


----------



## _puRe

Having some trouble if someone wouldn't mind taking a look...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22550-trouble-unrootingrelocking/


----------



## Siciliano

Hey all, I have a question - I'm having excessive battery drain issues and would like to get back to the factory (rooted) state and start all over. I don't need to return the phone or anything, so I don't want to unroot, relock bootloader, or even flash radios (I recently flashed the 4.0.4 radios and read that it was bad to go back to earlier radios).

Anyway, I made a nandroid when I first rooted/unlocked before installing any roms or anything. My question is, will restoring that nandroid pretty much return the phone to stock rooted/unlocked? Essentially what I'm asking, do nandroid restores revert **ALL** files on the phone, even the root partition of the phone??

Something got messed up a few weeks ago to cause this horrible battery drain, but I have no idea what it is - I'm assuming it's something with the actual system files, and I want to be sure I can undo it. Flashing a nandroid from before the issue even started didn't work, so now I'll try restoring the nandroid from before I installed a rom or kernel. I'm just wondering if doing that will miss any files or anything (aside from the sdcard partition)...?

TIA!


----------



## mike216

I would love to know the same thing? When I first rooted and before flashing a rom I made a nandroid backup. I'm assuming all I have to do is flash it. The stock image should over right the clockwork recovery image. Then go back into fastboot and do (fastboot OEM lock) .would this be a correct way to get back to stock and have a locked bootloader?Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fused2explode

Siciliano said:


> Hey all, I have a question - I'm having excessive battery drain issues and would like to get back to the factory (rooted) state and start all over. I don't need to return the phone or anything, so I don't want to unroot, relock bootloader, or even flash radios (I recently flashed the 4.0.4 radios and read that it was bad to go back to earlier radios).
> 
> Anyway, I made a nandroid when I first rooted/unlocked before installing any roms or anything. My question is, will restoring that nandroid pretty much return the phone to stock rooted/unlocked? Essentially what I'm asking, do nandroid restores revert **ALL** files on the phone, even the root partition of the phone??
> 
> Something got messed up a few weeks ago to cause this horrible battery drain, but I have no idea what it is - I'm assuming it's something with the actual system files, and I want to be sure I can undo it. Flashing a nandroid from before the issue even started didn't work, so now I'll try restoring the nandroid from before I installed a rom or kernel. I'm just wondering if doing that will miss any files or anything (aside from the sdcard partition)...?
> 
> TIA!


There aren't any other partitions aside from the radios that are system files. There's btldr/radios, /system, and the writable data and cache partitions. Technically you could have a bad file on your sdcard which could be corrupt and triggering your media scanner to constantly run but I doubt it. Easy way to check to see if something really is wrong is wipe everything, install a fresh ROM, don't install any apps, but setup your sync / account, charge your phone and unplug it before going to sleep. When you wake up if you've drained more than 25 - 30% then there's a problem. Just recalibrate it. Really it shouldn't drain more than 10 on extended battery.

f2e


----------



## fused2explode

mike216 said:


> I would love to know the same thing? When I first rooted and before flashing a rom I made a nandroid backup. I'm assuming all I have to do is flash it. The stock image should over right the clockwork recovery image. Then go back into fastboot and do (fastboot OEM lock) .would this be a correct way to get back to stock and have a locked bootloader?Any help would be greatly appreciated!


No. If you made a backup after you were rooted then returning to it wouldn't mean stock, even after re locking the boot loader. Plus you still have an after market recovery installed and leaked radios. If you made a nandroid then you made it with clockwork recovery. Hence, after restoring, you will still have clockwork...

f2e


----------



## mike216

Thanks for the quick response. If I made a nandroid of my stock rom then why wouldn't that be back to stock? And when I flashed a stock rom on my nexus s it always over rights the clockwork recovery image. I've done this exact process on my buddys nexus s and he sent it back to Samsung for repair

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Siciliano

fused2explode said:


> There aren't any other partitions aside from the radios that are system files. There's btldr/radios, /system, and the writable data and cache partitions. Technically you could have a bad file on your sdcard which could be corrupt and triggering your media scanner to constantly run but I doubt it. Easy way to check to see if something really is wrong is wipe everything, install a fresh ROM, don't install any apps, but setup your sync / account, charge your phone and unplug it before going to sleep. When you wake up if you've drained more than 25 - 30% then there's a problem. Just recalibrate it. Really it shouldn't drain more than 10 on extended battery.
> 
> f2e


It ended up being something system related I guess - NOTHING was working - even after several wipes and 3 weeks of testing with no apps installed on different roms/kernels.

So finally I decided to try restoring a nandroid I made right after rooting, completely stock 4.0.2 - no custom rom or kernel - then wiped and installed AOKP B31 again, and faux's 15M kernel. A few hours in and I'm back to complete flatline!  actually, it's even better than it was before where I would get an hour or so of flatline, this is now almost 3 hours in (1 hour on 3G even) and I'm still relatively flatlinedl... so I don't know exactly what it was but this is fkn amazing.


----------



## fused2explode

mike216 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. If I made a nandroid of my stock rom then why wouldn't that be back to stock? And when I flashed a stock rom on my nexus s it always over rights the clockwork recovery image. I've done this exact process on my buddys nexus s and he sent it back to Samsung for repair
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Flashing a stock ROM with fastboot will return it to stock... Restoring from your original nandroid is not the same thing as using fastboot, ODIN, sbf, etc. If you used this command: fastboot flash_recovery cwm5.img (which you have), then it's not full stock, as in returnable to Verizon, until you overwrite this.

f2e


----------



## fused2explode

Siciliano said:


> It ended up being something system related I guess - NOTHING was working - even after several wipes and 3 weeks of testing with no apps installed on different roms/kernels.
> 
> So finally I decided to try restoring a nandroid I made right after rooting, completely stock 4.0.2 - no custom rom or kernel - then wiped and installed AOKP B31 again, and faux's 15M kernel. A few hours in and I'm back to complete flatline!  actually, it's even better than it was before where I would get an hour or so of flatline, this is now almost 3 hours in (1 hour on 3G even) and I'm still relatively flatlinedl... so I don't know exactly what it was but this is fkn amazing.


Awesome. Sounds like a bad ramdisk. Glad it's fixed bud.

f2e


----------



## outerwave

Not sure where else to turn. Gnex stopped recognizing a charge, and shows up as a malfunctioning usb device when hooked up to computer. When powered down, i do get the little white charging icon, but not charge seemed to take over the course of a few hours.

I say a busted usb port all the sudden (did have a night of lightning and storms the other night), but i'm apprehensive taking a rooted and rom'd phone into VZW for a replacement. i have about 85% a standard battery to play with to possibly get files on and off over a wifi sync, but i know of no straight stock roms NOR a way to RELOCK the phone without fastboot. no usb working no fastboot. like i said, computer(s) all register a malfunctioning usb device.

I do have Asurion and a little crack in the screen, but i also waiting in line opening day to get this thing so i've as much wear and tear as anyone.

any advice is welcome. and no, i dont know anyone with a gnex to charge my batteries in the mean time. i'll let the powered down charge run overnight. who knows, i might get lucky;.

(currently restoring a nandroid from many months ago just in case)

Thanks.


----------



## zakalwe79

outerwave said:


> Not sure where else to turn. Gnex stopped recognizing a charge, and shows up as a malfunctioning usb device when hooked up to computer. When powered down, i do get the little white charging icon, but not charge seemed to take over the course of a few hours.
> 
> I say a busted usb port all the sudden (did have a night of lightning and storms the other night), but i'm apprehensive taking a rooted and rom'd phone into VZW for a replacement. i have about 85% a standard battery to play with to possibly get files on and off over a wifi sync, but i know of no straight stock roms NOR a way to RELOCK the phone without fastboot. no usb working no fastboot. like i said, computer(s) all register a malfunctioning usb device.
> 
> I do have Asurion and a little crack in the screen, but i also waiting in line opening day to get this thing so i've as much wear and tear as anyone.
> 
> any advice is welcome. and no, i dont know anyone with a gnex to charge my batteries in the mean time. i'll let the powered down charge run overnight. who knows, i might get lucky;.
> 
> (currently restoring a nandroid from many months ago just in case)
> 
> Thanks.


EXACTLY the same problem here. I still haven't found a solution. I took it into to a VZW store rom'd and rooted and the guy who helped me was pretty cool. He asked me a bunch of questions about rooting and battery life, then told me if I wanted it replaced I would have restore it back to stock or they would charge me full price for the replacement. He also told me some of the local employees or managers would be "pissed" if I tried to get a warranty replacement on a rooted phone so don't bring it in like that again.


----------



## NatemZ

outerwave said:


> Not sure where else to turn. Gnex stopped recognizing a charge, and shows up as a malfunctioning usb device when hooked up to computer. When powered down, i do get the little white charging icon, but not charge seemed to take over the course of a few hours.
> 
> I say a busted usb port all the sudden (did have a night of lightning and storms the other night), but i'm apprehensive taking a rooted and rom'd phone into VZW for a replacement. i have about 85% a standard battery to play with to possibly get files on and off over a wifi sync, but i know of no straight stock roms NOR a way to RELOCK the phone without fastboot. no usb working no fastboot. like i said, computer(s) all register a malfunctioning usb device.
> 
> I do have Asurion and a little crack in the screen, but i also waiting in line opening day to get this thing so i've as much wear and tear as anyone.
> 
> any advice is welcome. and no, i dont know anyone with a gnex to charge my batteries in the mean time. i'll let the powered down charge run overnight. who knows, i might get lucky;.
> 
> (currently restoring a nandroid from many months ago just in case)
> 
> Thanks.


I had the same thing happen to me. Luckily as soon as it started acting up I went back stock and locked the bootloader before it totally went out. I am still able to get mine to charge by rebooting with the usb plugged in occasionally. Have to keep doing it sometimes. Replacement on the way.

But your only option may be something like this:
http://www.amazon.co...&sr=8-1&seller=


----------



## mike216

This happened on my buddy's nexus s and his power button went out. I was able to get it to recognize fastboot by trying to plug it in a bunch of times. I would pull the battery every time I got a USB error on the PC and just try over and over. I eventually got it and locked the bootloaders.


----------



## miketb34

hey guys after I enter the second command "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img" it stays just at "waiting for device" any ideas? thanks

EDIT: nevermind figured out everything.


----------



## neowiz73

Unkoil said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> adb reboot bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img   (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)<br />
> fastboot reboot-bootloader<br />
> fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
> 
> *It Fails after each attempt*
> 
> *Everywhere I've look I'm not seeing the answer to my issue.*
> 
> *I fully understand how to use adb but this time I'll at a stand still. Recovery only shows a blank screen I can only access Fastboot.*
> 
> *http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/capture1cv.jpg/*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if nothing else works try what koush has posted on Google+ at the bottom of his post is links for the stock image files that should work... figure it's an option, but you should be able to flash them all with fastboot as well. plus he has a link to the official restore from JBQ at google found here.


----------



## neowiz73

miketb34 said:


> hey guys after I enter the second command "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img" it stays just at "waiting for device" any ideas? thanks
> 
> EDIT: nevermind figured out everything.


make sure you are at the bootloader screen with the android with his chest open and double check to make sure you have samsung drivers installed, this happens a lot on windows even if you have the drivers installed, you may need to just reboot your pc and you can check to see if windows is seeing anything by doing the command "fastboot devices" or "adb devices" you should just see a bunch of numbers and a device indicator next to them if it is detecting your phone. I always use Linux for anything with adb or fastboot because it has never failed to recognize the devices.


----------



## automaddux

the download link only gives me one file ( mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tar ) and I can't extract anything out of it it's just that one file. Am I missing something?


----------



## razorloves

automaddux said:


> the download link only gives me one file ( mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tar ) and I can't extract anything out of it it's just that one file. Am I missing something?


Use winrar or 7zip to extract it


----------



## automaddux

razorloves said:


> Use winrar or 7zip to extract it


I tried. used 7-zip but it's ok I just used one of the toolkits.


----------



## sfd0124

Thanks for this. After flashing dozens of times I figured it was time to see if I could get back to stock if I needed to. Works perfect, great tutorial.


----------



## sawihsiwi

I, too, need to return Gnex to Verizon because of camera issues. I have a mac and download SDK but cannot seem to work the flash-all.sh file. I would really appreciate a step-by-step explanation (that even a 4-year-old can understand) on how to restore my Nexus to factory setting, unroot and all.
Gnex is rooted, running ICS Slim ROM with unlocked bootloader.

UPDATE: My phone now refuses to boot - looping on the Google screen with an unlocked lock icon. I can still access fastboot, though.


----------



## GatorsUF

I can't download the factory reset file...just keeps trying to load the page but never downloads.

Does anyone have a link?


----------



## razorloves

GatorsUF said:


> I can't download the factory reset file...just keeps trying to load the page but never downloads.
> 
> Does anyone have a link?


just checked it. works fine


----------



## kwazzy

sawihsiwi said:


> I, too, need to return Gnex to Verizon because of camera issues. I have a mac and download SDK but cannot seem to work the flash-all.sh file. I would really appreciate a step-by-step explanation (that even a 4-year-old can understand) on how to restore my Nexus to factory setting, unroot and all.
> Gnex is rooted, running ICS Slim ROM with unlocked bootloader.
> 
> UPDATE: My phone now refuses to boot - looping on the Google screen with an unlocked lock icon. I can still access fastboot, though.


With mac, do EVERYTHING THE SAME. except (and this is a huge one) put "./" before every command ie: ./fastboot etc


----------



## Soapinmouth

razorloves said:


> just checked it. works fine


yeah i'm getting the same, just hangs at loading the page. anyone have a mirror i need it asap?

edit: nvm just have to right click save as


----------



## WormDoes

I've been stuck in a random reboot cycle from hell all night. Found this thread and have everything setup, but my phone isn't recognized by adb. I tried reinstalling the bootloader drives from Sammy and still nothing. Any suggestion? Thanks in advance

edit: used ODIN and all is good, back to stock


----------



## jedi_squirrel

quick question If I already have the latest radios can I just flash the bootloader and the image zip?


----------



## blaineevans

Fattire_365 said:


> quick question If I already have the latest radios can I just flash the bootloader and the image zip?


Yes, either flash the .img in fastboot, or flash the update.zip for the bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jedi_squirrel

blaineevans said:


> Yes, either flash the .img in fastboot, or flash the update.zip for the bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 cool just wanted to make sure  thanks for the reply my friend!


----------



## razorloves

updated first post with new 4.0.4 factory images


----------



## raheel

razorloves said:


> updated first post with new 4.0.4 factory images


This is great stuff! Thank you. I'm curious though as to why the CDMA radio is listed as 'fa04' when 'fc04' has been reported for OTA update?

Thanks again.

--rk


----------



## razorloves

raheel said:


> This is great stuff! Thank you. I'm curious though as to why the CDMA radio is listed as 'fa04' when 'fc04' has been reported for OTA update?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> --rk


you're welcome.

I was wondering the same. I flashed it and it shows fc04 on the bootloader screen and in About Phone. I also checked the md5 and it's identical to the fc04 radio in the OTA. So...I guess it is a typo by google. lol.


----------



## raheel

razorloves said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> I was wondering the same. I flashed it and it shows fc04 on the bootloader screen and in About Phone. I also checked the md5 and it's identical to the fc04 radio in the OTA. So...I guess it is a typo by google. lol.


Ah, that makes sense, I didn't think to check the md5.

--rk


----------



## sisblub

will this method work to restore 4.0.2 for a locked, unrooted GN? im looking for a way to upgrade from IMM30b to IMM76K and from what ive read, i have to go back to stock 4.0.2 in order to upgrade to IMM76K. thank you in advance


----------



## raheel

sisblub said:


> will this method work to restore 4.0.2 for a locked, unrooted GN? im looking for a way to upgrade from IMM30b to IMM76K and from what ive read, i have to go back to stock 4.0.2 in order to upgrade to IMM76K. thank you in advance


It will not, you will have to unlock it and root it to use adb/fastboot to restore the image. Also, I suggest that with recent release of 4.0.4 factory image, that it be a better alternative to just flash that factory image rather than restore 4.0.2 and getting the OTA update. The factory image is listed in the first post, OP updated it yesterday.

--rk


----------



## ms0chez

Question will I lose my recovery by doing this?


----------



## razorloves

ms0chez said:


> Question will I lose my recovery by doing this?


yes, this flashes the stock recovery. just flash what ever custom recovery you want to the phone after doing this.


----------



## j2b2

What is the order to flash everything i.e. boot, bootloader, radios, recovery, system, userdata. I know the radio's have to be flashed in a particular order just wondering if the other images have a particular order as well?

Edit: Nevermind, idiot moment. That's what the -w update does.


----------



## raheel

Prior to re-installing (returning to factory state), I had decided to root it and install clockwork mod recovery, since returning it to factory state, the process removed CWM recovery but did not install stock recovery. How do I install stock recovery?

I should add that the reason why I'm asking to install stock recovery, when pressing both volume up + down + power, booting to recovery, I receive an android with a red triangle exclamation icon... I'm assuming that means I don't have recovery... am I wrong?


----------



## mistermojorizin

here's the stock image for 4.0.4: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-imm76k-factory-98d21321.tgz

the link in the op is wrong


----------



## razorloves

mistermojorizin said:


> here's the stock image for 4.0.4: https://dl.google.co...ry-98d21321.tgz
> 
> the link in the op is wrong


thanks for the heads up. the link changed cuz they had a typo in the cdma radio in the last package. they fixed it and repackaged it. first post updated.


----------



## razorloves

raheel said:


> Prior to re-installing (returning to factory state), I had decided to root it and install clockwork mod recovery, since returning it to factory state, the process removed CWM recovery but did not install stock recovery. How do I install stock recovery?
> 
> I should add that the reason why I'm asking to install stock recovery, when pressing both volume up + down + power, booting to recovery, I receive an android with a red triangle exclamation icon... I'm assuming that means I don't have recovery... am I wrong?


performing the steps in the first post does flash the stock recovery. it is done on the step that you update flash the image-mysid-imm76k.zip file. in that zip is the recovery image.

if you want to flash just the recovery image, extract the recovery.img file from that zip and do:
fasboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## TauntingBull

Im trying to restore to VZ 4.0.4. However on the second command the phone does nothing... it just sits with the android guy on its back with the tummy open...

On the command promt the screen says:

C:\GNBK2STK>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primela03.img
< waiting for device >


----------



## razorloves

TauntingBull said:


> Im trying to restore to VZ 4.0.4. However on the second command the phone does nothing... it just sits with the android guy on its back with the tummy open...
> 
> On the command promt the screen says:
> 
> C:\GNBK2STK>fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primela03.img
> < waiting for device >


that just means you dont have fastboot or adb setup properly. or you dont have drivers installed properly.


----------



## TauntingBull

Thanks... Ill try to reintall the drivers and report back


----------



## TauntingBull

No Luck....


----------



## razorloves

TauntingBull said:


> Thanks... Ill try to reintall the drivers and report back


Is it showing properly installed in Device Manager?


----------



## TauntingBull

Yeah... its showing as Samsung Android ADB interface... I think its me... been having a shitty day so far...


----------



## TauntingBull

So this process didnt work for me but I did ODIN back to the factroy 4.0.2 image.... but the bootloader is still unlocked. Cant figure out how to unlock it... Any ideas guys?


----------



## razorloves

to unlock:
fastboot oem unlock

to lock:
fastboot oem lock


----------



## andrewjt19

Perfect- thanks so much!


----------



## grifter30

So my phone got stuck in a bootloop. I went to recovery. Did a backup, formatted the system, deleted the data, and deleted the cache. Restored everything. I'm back to stock, but still unlocked. Still bootlooping. My friend who rooted my phone sent me this link, but I don't have the adb and fastboot setup.

I tried using a toolkit, but I think I need to install drivers. Which seems impossible with the bootloop. So frustrating.


----------



## Jubakuba

grifter30 said:


> So my phone got stuck in a bootloop. I went to recovery. Did a backup, formatted the system, deleted the data, and deleted the cache. Restored everything. I'm back to stock, but still unlocked. Still bootlooping. My friend who rooted my phone sent me this link, but I don't have the adb and fastboot setup.
> 
> I tried using a toolkit, but I think I need to install drivers. Which seems impossible with the bootloop. So frustrating.


Use my guide for ADB and Drivers.


----------



## grifter30

Jubakuba said:


> Use my guide for ADB and Drivers.


Thank you! I got it all set up.


----------



## grifter30

So I got my phone flashed and back to 4.0.2.(not locked yet). It lasted a whole 3 minutes before starting a bootloop again. I don't know what to do. I was proud of myself for that whole 3 minutes lol. Now it's saying I need to install a driver for INTF2....

I went back to the bootloader, and now it's in ODIN Mode. Says it downloading.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Still bootlapping, after doign this


----------



## razorloves

Nastrodamous said:


> Still bootlapping, after doign this


was each command done successfully or did you get any errors? if every step went fine, try booting into recovery and do wipes. if still no go, then carefully use odin


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Great right up Razor! Gonna give this a try on my day off just for the hell of it! (Does that sound crazy?)


----------



## razorloves

Mace_Bewley said:


> Great right up Razor! Gonna give this a try on my day off just for the hell of it! (Does that sound crazy?)


lol. thanks. i think it's good to do this every once in a while cuz of all the hackery we do on our phones


----------



## OfficerDaddy

kwazzy said:


> With mac, do EVERYTHING THE SAME. except (and this is a huge one) put "./" before every command ie: ./fastboot etc


Thanks for that. You saved my bacon. I used galaxy nexus tool kit to unlock and root then flashed some of the leaked jb roms. I was having major wifi connectivity issues after trying a couple different roms. The nexus toolkit was not working to get me back to stock.


----------



## _base2

first, i would like to say: "i love you."

(No ****.)

perfect write up. doesn't get any easier!


----------



## razorloves

_base2 said:


> first, i would like to say: "i love you."
> 
> (No ****.)
> 
> perfect write up. doesn't get any easier!


haha. glad it helped you out.


----------



## shanan2463

Hello! I am not sure this is right place to ask question or solution to problem I am having... If this is wrong place, I apologise in advance to all. I need help. I am rooted with Jelly bean 4.1 Axiom Engage v1. Everything in phone right now working except... I keep getting message "sd card can't be mounted". If I go to recovery (Clock work recovery 6.0.1.0) Rom manager waits 20 sec to mount sd card and then it quits with message above. I can't do nand back up or anything with recovery! This has been going on for now little more than a month! What are my options? What should I do? Again apologise for asking if this is wrong forum.


----------



## Kershaw

Thanks razorloves. Appreciate you having all the files needed easily available. The steps were very straight forward and easy to follow, just gave you a like. I did this because i continually have the "outbound call audio issue" when talking to people on the phone where they all of a sudden can't hear me and instead hear a clicking sound. Very frustrating. But I knew if I dealt with Verizon, I would need it back to stock.

<Disclaimer> I do not reccomend doing the following steps, as I was just searching the internet grasping at straws. I'm not responsible if you follow my steps and screw up your phone.<End of Disclaimer>

I initially had a problem getting the drivers to work right on my XP 32bit (don't hate lol). "adb devices" recognized my phone while it was booted up, but when I booted into the bootloader "fastboot devices" showed nothing. I ended up having to install pdanet and while I was booted into the bootloader I had to go to device manager and right click on the yellow exclamation mark and update the driver manually by browsing out to C:\program files\pdanet for android\usbwin\ and selecting android_winusb.inf. It appeared to install but I was still getting errors in windows that it didn't install correctly. I ignored the errors, looked in device manager and it showed "adb original android device" or something close to that. I tried "fastboot devices" and to my surprise it showed my device. Typed the commands in and had no problems. It said okay on everything.

I do want to point out that I got 3 messages when installing the icl53f image "archive does not contain 'boot.sig' 'recovery.sig' and 'system.sig', but it continued and I'm all booted up in 4.0.2. Thanks again.


----------



## drtchocky

Just one question. I followed your awesome instructions and I am on 4.0.2 now... I got an OTA for IMM76K, but no other to upgrade to .4 or 4.1...

Will I? or do I have to flash something to retain stock firmware but no OTA.


----------



## uh-oh

I have an issue, I have a replacement which came with IMM76Q and i need to flash back to stock, is there a way to get that stock image onto my phone? I lost my nandroid, i know, i know....
Thanks!


----------



## razorloves

drtchocky said:


> Just one question. I followed your awesome instructions and I am on 4.0.2 now... I got an OTA for IMM76K, but no other to upgrade to .4 or 4.1...
> 
> Will I? or do I have to flash something to retain stock firmware but no OTA.


IMM76K is 4.0.4
and
There is no 4.1 ota


----------



## razorloves

uh-oh said:


> I have an issue, I have a replacement which came with IMM76Q and i need to flash back to stock, is there a way to get that stock image onto my phone? I lost my nandroid, i know, i know....
> Thanks!


IMM76Q was never released as stock image files. If you want to go back to stock, use the 4.0.4 image files in the first post.


----------



## xman09

Thanks mate! These were the easiest instruction on getting my Nexus back to Factory State, major props on this!


----------



## nexgeezus

uh-oh said:


> I have an issue, I have a replacement which came with IMM76Q and i need to flash back to stock, is there a way to get that stock image onto my phone? I lost my nandroid, i know, i know....
> Thanks!


Just go to IMM76K. I just exchanged one that came with IMM76Q, with IMM76K on it with no problem.

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## razorloves

Earlier today, Google blessed us with the jelly bean factory image files. The first post is updated with link and instructions.


----------



## masully84

razorloves said:


> Earlier today, Google blessed us with the jelly bean factory image files. The first post is updated with link and instructions.


Thanks for updating!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Soko

Hi razorloves,

My phone gets stuck on the Google screen and no matter what I do, I cannot access my settings to enable USB Debugging. Is there any way to enable USB Debugging that doesn't require me to access the settings through my device? I cannot follow this guide otherwise.

I have already tried flashing a different rom, and although the devices states, "Rom successfully installed" or whatever, the phone does not go past the Google screen. Phone is unlocked, cannot set up ADB because USB Debugging is disabled. When I try to use a recovery file in fastboot, I get a message saying "Error while restoring /system" right after the device tries to restore system.

Please help! Thanks!

Edit: I've also tried the wipe data/factory reset from CWM Recovery and although it says data wiped, it still gets stuck on the Google screen when I restart the phone. I can always get into Bootloader and Recovery mode, but that's about it. Please tell me that there's hope!


----------



## razorloves

Soko said:


> Hi razorloves,
> 
> My phone gets stuck on the Google screen and no matter what I do, I cannot access my settings to enable USB Debugging. Is there any way to enable USB Debugging that doesn't require me to access the settings through my device? I cannot follow this guide otherwise.
> 
> I have already tried flashing a different rom, and although the devices states, "Rom successfully installed" or whatever, the phone does not go past the Google screen. Phone is unlocked, cannot set up ADB because USB Debugging is disabled. When I try to use a recovery file in fastboot, I get a message saying "Error while restoring /system" right after the device tries to restore system.
> 
> Please help! Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I've also tried the wipe data/factory reset from CWM Recovery and although it says data wiped, it still gets stuck on the Google screen when I restart the phone. I can always get into Bootloader and Recovery mode, but that's about it. Please tell me that there's hope!


Enabling USB debugging is not required. Its only for if you are booted up.


----------



## pmacaluso

I went back to 11.03 and now when I reboot I am getting the soft brick. It just keeps on going through the xenonhd screen its been doing this for the last 30 mins. any suggestions.


----------



## razorloves

pmacaluso said:


> I went back to 11.03 and now when I reboot I am getting the soft brick. It just keeps on going through the xenonhd screen its been doing this for the last 30 mins. any suggestions.


11.03? What's that?


----------



## Dreamersipaq

Razor.... thanks for this guide. Quick, easy, simple and all in one place!


----------



## rjs987

will this fix all the problems i have been having since i jumped the gun on installing an early 4.2 and have the "0" bug in clockworkmod and signal issues?


----------



## razorloves

rjs987 said:


> Performing these steps will return your Verizon Galaxy Nexus to factory software/firmware. Just like it was when you pulled it out of the box.


----------



## rjs987

Razor just wanted to say thanks for guide.


----------



## Droidx316

Thank you so much Razor.I followed your instructions to a T and it worked without a problem at all.now I can sell it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbah

If I want the phone to deactivate but not reactivate is there a point in this process at which I should remove the SIM card?


----------



## razorloves

lordbah said:


> If I want the phone to deactivate but not reactivate is there a point in this process at which I should remove the SIM card?


as long as it's out before the initial bootup after having flashed the factory files, it will not reactivate. i would just remove it before you start the process


----------



## kewldood

Hello I'm having trouble with the 7zip extraction in step 1. I've downloaded the Toro 4.1.1 factory image onto my pc, and already had a md5 checker & 7zip so followed through with the steps. The result was only the .tar file is visible. The remaining .img files I need are awol??!!! I remember last week when I had my gnex connected to the pc I wasn't able to see .img files then either... is there a windows setting that I need to correct here? Thanks in advance- RJ


----------



## razorloves

kewldood said:


> Hello I'm having trouble with the 7zip extraction in step 1. I've downloaded the Toro 4.1.1 factory image onto my pc, and already had a md5 checker & 7zip so followed through with the steps. The result was only the .tar file is visible. The remaining .img files I need are awol??!!! I remember last week when I had my gnex connected to the pc I wasn't able to see .img files then either... is there a windows setting that I need to correct here? Thanks in advance- RJ


you just right click on the tar file, then choose extract here.


----------



## kewldood

Thanks that worked haha guess I'm definitely a noob!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roastb33f

Couldn't you just run through these motions using the Toolkit?


----------



## kewldood

I do have Wugs setup on my pc, however I'm keeping it as a backup only while I try to learn adb commands. My thinking is if someday the s**t hits the roof then I would prefer not to take any chances with the toolkit anyways & so I figured could just go ahead and practice these commands now so I can manage it when if ever the bootloop panic attack takes over. Haha nervous times those bootloops although I'm quickly learning with the nexus there's really no problem that can't be remedied & that has made flashing sooo much more enjoyable!!


----------



## raheel

heads up, 4.2.2 (JDQ39) factory images for have been posted for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus!

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#mysidjdq39


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I put a rom on my friends nexus a million years ago and it's so old. It started boot looping so I'm gonna restore him to stock but am a bit confused. Will every spot in the ADB commands with the "?" be filled with the same file that is the stock image?


----------



## shiznu

cvbcbcmv said:


> I put a rom on my friends nexus a million years ago and it's so old. It started boot looping so I'm gonna restore him to stock but am a bit confused. Will every spot in the ADB commands with the "?" be filled with the same file that is the stock image?


If you make it so they will.


----------



## razorloves

cvbcbcmv said:


> I put a rom on my friends nexus a million years ago and it's so old. It started boot looping so I'm gonna restore him to stock but am a bit confused. Will every spot in the ADB commands with the "?" be filled with the same file that is the stock image?


when you type out the fastboot commands, you replace the ? with the actual letter or number in the file you are flashing.

just boot into bootloader mode and connect phone and double click on the flash-all.bat file, done.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

OK so I'm about to do this, but I have one quick question. If using the flash all file, will it work even if the phone does not have a rom to boot up into? Like I said, his phone is bootlooping and it sounds like this requires rebooting, which he can't do. (It's just a rom issue, he can get into recovery and fastboot just fine)


----------



## razorloves

cvbcbcmv said:


> OK so I'm about to do this, but I have one quick question. If using the flash all file, will it work even if the phone does not have a rom to boot up into? Like I said, his phone is bootlooping and it sounds like this requires rebooting, which he can't do. (It's just a rom issue, he can get into recovery and fastboot just fine)


yeah. doesn't matter. just put it in bootloader mode and double click the flash-all.bat file


----------



## zer0ed77

So, how is this done with wireless ADB? My USB port is fried and I need to send it back.


----------

